# Green tea and Rosemary soaps



## Khanjari (Feb 26, 2014)

I recently received a request from one of my friends to try a green tea soaps and so researched on a good combination. So finally coupled it with rosemary.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 26, 2014)

Very cool!  How did you incorporate the green tea?  Did you just put some of the tea leaves on the base or did you steep them and then add a little tea?  Last time I tried making a tea soap it came out fishy smelling, however, it wasn't green tea so maybe that's why.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 26, 2014)

I am curious how you did this too, I did a soap with cammomile tea and it turned out great, I would love to do a green tea one.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the comments. I am glad you like it! 

I loved how the tea bleed it's color darker than before! Attaching pictures of how it looks now, after 5 days of Making it. 

I try to pick up the easiest route first! I already had a packet of 20 green tea bags that I had bought from a health store called Earth Fare. I just cut up the little tea bag in a bowl. when I melted the clear base, I added a little tea at a time. I made 2 soaps from just 2 pinches/dashes of green tea. Added a little FO called Tea Tree oil and put it in the mold. The soap was ready!!!!!!

The friend who had requested it is totally in love with it! She says it is exfoliating and calm. She has kept that soap specially for the evening baths


----------



## SoapLushie (Mar 1, 2014)

Gorgeous soap!  I love it!  I was flipping through soap making books at the library, and one of them had you actually steep the tea bags in the melted base - I would have never thought of that!  I haven't tried it yet, but am certainly considering it, though.  But I love the look of the tea bits in soap, just like your lovely soap, Khanjari.  Thanks for sharing!
 -Lushie


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 1, 2014)

Tea is a wonderful additive!


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 9, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I am curious how you did this too, I did a soap with cammomile tea and it turned out great, I would love to do a green tea one.



Hey can you send me a picture of your cammomile soap?  I am thinking of making soap with dried flower petals like rose, marigold and cammomile.  Have you tried those?


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 9, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Hey can you send me a picture of your cammomile soap?  I am thinking of making soap with dried flower petals like rose, marigold and cammomile.  Have you tried those?



I made the soap with brewed cammomile tea and a camomile/neroli eo fo blend from wsp but I did not add flowers or the tea leaves. I heard calendula blossoms will retain their yellow color so if I made it again I would use that. It is a nice color without any additives but the tea for my water, sorry for the horrible cell pic..


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 9, 2014)

I also HP this one as I hadn't tried a CP batch yet.


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Jules!  For some reason I assumed that it was MP. Sorry for the assumption!  I think your soap looks good! 

I am going to try a calendula soap with dry petals and want to try a similar one with rose and camomile if possible


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice! I cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 12, 2014)

And of course you thought melt and pour, I am the goober posting hp in melt and pour forum - I still claim newbie here, forgive me! Lol!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 23, 2014)

This is my first Dahlia Soap! X


----------



## lisamaliga (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful -- especially love the use of the 3 colors!


----------

